# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Sierra de los Donceles

## Miguel Angel RB

El pasado sábado intente subir al pico Donceles, me quedé a poco más de 200mts. Me puse de negro!!! :Big Grin: 

Subí a unos 670mts de los 808mts que tiene el "Donceles"

Al parecer, en la rambla del Donceles ha corrido gran cantidad de agua posteriormente del incendio, la rambla tenía mucho barro.




















Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB



----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pico Donceles (808mts)








Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Donceles










Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esto es todo, espero que os haya gustado :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda, todo negro...
Da miedo.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa flor, símbolo de vida.
Volverá.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas imágenes muy tristes, hablan por si solas de la devastación que producen los incendios.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tras la pasada gota fría y las lluvias de hoy, que han dejado 25mm en la sierra de los Donceles. Se va recuperando la zona, por lo menos el suelo. Mañana iré y mostraré fotos. Las mínimas en la última semana han llegado a bajar de los 8ºc

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Increíble el arrastre de las ramblas ayer...











Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El reportaje completo en http://sierrasdelsurhellin.blogspot.com.es/

Ya han comenzado la reforestación. Han plantado miles y miles de pinos, belloteros y cipreses.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Otro apunte más sobre esta célula convectiva en la sierra de Hellín. Este tarde se veía como se filtraba el agua a través de las rocas de Sierra Seca, que es el punto donde se ha dado la máxima precipitación.(30mm)

----------


## embalses al 100%

No me gusta el término, "gota fría", pero bueno...
Buenas fotos, aunque sigue siendo un panorama desolador, poco a poco con el paso de los años, se irá recuperando, aunque un bosque como ese, tardará 40 años, por lo menos,

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo también contribuyo en la reforestación :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 





He sembrado otras 5 plantas, de otro tipo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si todo el mundo pusiera así, su granito de arena, se recuperaría todo más rápidamente.
Maravillosa iniciativa Miguel Ángel  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Cuando se hagan grandes los 7 pinitos que tengo en mi casa los sembraré también por la zona

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pico Donceles (810m)













Noria de Tedelche





Pinos en Tedelche



Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pico Donceles 2 (795m)













Noria de Tedelche



Noria de Tedelche y pico donceles 2



Pico Donceles


Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pico Donceles con zoom



Espero que os haya gustado

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta tarde he ido a la sierra de los Donceles, chispeaba. Cuando estaba subiendo el puerto de los Donceles comenzaba a llover copiosamente, no corría agua ni en las ramblas ni en las zanjas. Cuando he subido llovía con más intensidad, haciendo que empezara a correr el agua por las zanjas de la zona del puerto. Al bajar paré en el badén de la rambla del pico Donceles. Corría bastante agua, pero se quedaba estancada en un pequeño embalse, en estos momentos el aua saltará por encima. Con los aportes de las ramblas que bajaban de los picos de la sierra el caudal de la rambla crecía hasta alcanzar un caudal espectacular que en estos momentos será todavía más espectacular. Después me dirigí a ver la rambla de la Hoya del Conejo, que tiene una cuenca muy extensa y un caudal impresionante y que lo retiene en una presa que ahora mismo el agua salta por encima. Pongo fotos:

Sierra de los Donceles con montera







Nieblas en el valle de Agramón con vistas a la sierra de los Donceles




Rambla de los Donceles (este es el badén, el caudal máximo lo alcanza mucho más abajdo, no he podido realizar fotos por que diluviaba en ese momento, solo he podido realizarlas con el móvil, las pondré mañana)



Agua que bajaba del puerto de los Donceles



Rambla de la Hoya del Conejo entrando a una presa



Esta es la presa




Espero que os guste :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Bueno, pués este día 1 Enero se cumplirán 6 meses del incendio de los Donceles que arrasó 8.000ha. He hecho esta foto que adjunto.
Más información en: http://sierrasdelsurhellin.blogspot.com.es/

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En este video se refleja como era antes la zona de la sierra de los Donceles y aledaños antes del incendio del 1 Julio 2012 desde el aire. Posteriormente, vistas de toda la zona incendiada. 







Vídeo de: Jose Luis Campillo Carreño

----------

